# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  En tlchargement : Logiciel gratuit de modlisation de processus et procdure d'entreprise

## c-log

C-Log International, diteur de la solution de BPM Workey, annonce la sortie dune version gratuite de son logiciel de modlisation de processus Workey Designer.

Workey Designer, solution de modlisation de processus et procdures dentreprise  est dsormais disponible gratuitement en tlchargement. Workey conjugue les fonctions avances dun outil de business process analysis (BPA) et la richesse de la mthode publique OSSAD. Avec cette nouvelle solution, il est dsormais possible de modliser des processus dentreprise  laide dune mthode et dun langage graphique.
Pour tlcharger la version gratuite, rendez vous sur : www.c-log.com

A bientt
C-Log

----------

